# Cruella De Vil makeup transformation! Ready for halloween!!!



## valeriatutorial (Sep 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;vutxuCuIV7Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vutxuCuIV7Q[/video]


----------



## souledout (Sep 24, 2014)

I really enjoyed that! Amazing look!


----------



## valeriatutorial (Sep 24, 2014)

thank you so so much!


----------



## AnneOyer (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. Definitely gonna try this one.


----------

